# BMX Vorbau - MTB Lenker?



## Chriz (3. Februar 2003)

tach

ich hab mich mal vom downhill, dual und dirt forum hierher verirrt.
hab da mal ne frage bezüglich BMX vorbauten.

also kann man die mit MTB lenkern fahren?
der schaft ist ja wie beim MTB 1 1/8", aber wie sieht es mit der lenkerklemmung aus? ist die wie beim MTB auch 25,4mm (1")??

danke schonmal


----------



## pagey (3. Februar 2003)

nein lenker klemmung is nur 22 oder so....

es passen aber problemlos lenker die dieses maß haben -> dmr wingbar, roox ohne shims ,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pagey _
> *nein lenker klemmung is nur 22 oder so....
> 
> es passen aber problemlos lenker die dieses maß haben -> dmr wingbar, roox ohne shims ,... *



cool, der wingbar sollte eh dran. Danke pagey


----------



## NRH (3. Februar 2003)

Kann pageys ausage nur bestätigen.
22,2 lenker wie Roox,DMR,Gack usw. passen. Alles andere nicht.


----------



## a$i (15. Februar 2003)

ausfräsen lassen-passt und hält!


----------



## Moshcore (17. Februar 2003)

jo dann kauf dir mal ein bizhouse vorbau das ist vielleicht ein geiles teil


----------



## pagey (17. Februar 2003)

i hab jetz an roox dran weil der dmr war einfach pervers schwer, den hab ich jetz an der wand hängen (nicht aufregen grafix, ich weiss dir is des gewicht egal )


----------



## a$i (21. Februar 2003)

> es passen aber problemlos lenker die dieses maß haben -> dmr wingbar, roox ohne shims ,...



gibts den winbar in 2 ausführungen?!


hab extra gefragt und der händler sagt was vom +25 klemmmaß !?

mir wäre die 22er klemmung lieber!


----------



## NRH (21. Februar 2003)

Der DMR hat ne 22,2 Klemmung... shims für 25,6mm liegen dabei...


----------



## Matze L.E. (21. Februar 2003)

wo wir grad bei dem thema sind... wie siehtn das mit den materialien aus? stahlvorbauten und alu-lenbker solln sichja nicht vertragen...(?9 stimmt das, und wie siehts andersrum aus?


----------



## kater (22. Februar 2003)

Stahl_vorbau_ und Alu_lenker_ vertragen sich _nicht_

Aber Stahllenker und Aluvorbau ist kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (22. Februar 2003)

@matze L.E
jup, so is es... Sthl Vorbau +Alu Lenker geht net, umgekehr scho... aber da BMX Vorbauten genauso wenig aus stahl sind wie MTB, is des thema eh wurscht.


----------



## Matze L.E. (23. Februar 2003)

oki danke


----------



## bikemax (12. März 2003)

ich hab nen amoeba bzw. planet x.... der kam mit shims fuer mtb vorbau ud irgendwann hab ich dann nen goilen bmx vorbau dran gebaut einfach ohne die shims.


----------



## Thiele (12. März 2003)

@ bikemax: Hast du mal einige Infos üer den Lenker??? (Breite, Höhe, Preis, ...)

Thanx
Thiele


----------



## bikemax (12. März 2003)

hast ne pm


----------

